# Focus ST Side Stripes - Polish and Clay?



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello all,

I want to make my ST stripes look a bit better tomorrow, they are looking a little tired.










I tried searching but couldnt find anything. . . 
Can I clay them? Can I polish them?
Or will this remove them?

Any tips/help would be fab :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

claying will be fine, not sure about polishing - if your using a machine polisher, using a low-abrassive polish and say a finishing pad at low speed will probably be o.k..


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I have had this problem in the past, use something by hand with a little cut, something like Lime Prime or AG Super Resin should shift any dulling/staining making them look a little tired. Just be careful along the edges, so as not to lift them.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i presume you mean the vinyl side strips, as apposed to the bump stripes? :lol:

and yes, pretty much like polishing paint, other that you have to be alot more careful as to not build the heat up. ive machined vinyl graphics with good sucess 

tar remover, clay, and then hand polish will get them loads better


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> i presume you mean the vinyl side strips, as apposed to the bump stripes? :lol:


Eh? Are they not white ST *stripes* and the blue bit is a bump* strip*? 

Thanks for all the help guys :thumb:


----------

